# DeadSpider's 2008 Party Pics



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

We had our party on the 25th, 
4 days set up, one day tear down... 
and then took it all home to set it back up at the house.


















If you want to see some more, 
I posted some pictures from the party on my blog: 
http://aranamuerta.com/2008/10/30/halloween-party-set-up-2008


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Now that's the party i would have liked to have been DJing at. Looks incredible as does the yard display. Simply amazing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Was the party in a hall? It's one thing to set up at the house, another to have to take everything to another location for set up (and tear down)!. Looks like you used the space really well! I bet people had a blast.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. Dang my invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> That looks great. Dang my invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


Yeah, geez spooky, I waited around all night for you to show up!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Ghoul Friday: It is done in a shop actually. A really big shop. We have enough room for displays, a food area, seating for 80-90 people and a dance floor and band area. However, we have to 'reshape' the shop to make it seem that way. Its a lot of work, but the looks on everyone's faces as they enter for the first time makes it so worth it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey DS, those folks must have gone nuts when they saw all your beautiful work....I sure would have.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I mean Wow. I would have spent the whole party checking out the props, screw the dancing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> Wow, I mean Wow. I would have spent the whole party checking out the props, screw the dancing!


I'm with you on that, HJ. The details are amazing.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is pure talent. I wish I could paint like you. You really bring your pieces to life.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome set up, very impressive. Your props are so life-like!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

DS...You have a great eye for detail and drama...hats off to such a young master...please make more


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone 
And Beelce please call me YOUNG any time ya want! haha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics 
great props
sounds like a great party
everybody send DS your props you want painted LOL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks Lilly.

haha 
will paint for coffee


----------

